# EMERCENCY! HELP! Girls who spotted/check cervix!



## Ely27

OMG!!!! I ran out of the shower to jump on here because I am freaking out!!!! 
I dont know anything about "spotting" since the times Ive spotted must've been decidual bleeding or period when i was pregnant. ANd i really am not sure about how cervixes should feel at different times in the cycle. I was taking a shower and i was curious so i checked inside.. i knew what to look for because I remember reading the most helpful tip saying the cervix is like the female penis (sorry lol) but inside. so i found it and it is very low and hard (at least i think its hard.. have never really checked but hard is hard you know? lol). So as im doing that i check the opening of it (that i REALLY DONT KNOW whats considered open or closed or whatever) and when I pull out my finger, BLOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTH!?!? i have not spotted at all this is the first sign of blood. AF is due on monday (2 days) and im never early. Im clockwork with my period. The earliest ive been is 1 day. It was like leaking down my finger but it was definitely there! The color was red but not bright.. like a dark brick red maybe red mixed with brown. I am FREAKING OUTTTTT. 

What position should the cervix be at if pregnant and should it be hard or soft??? because ive read different women stating both!


And has anyone ever checked their cervix and gotten blood but still were pregnant??? i JUST got out of the shower so Im waiting to see if anything leaks onto the liner, how much, and the color... OMG PLEASE WISH ME LUCK AND BABY DUST AND LET THIS JUST BE IMPLANTATION BLEEDING OR THAT I IRRITATED IT. because isnt the uterus suppossed to be pumping extra blood for the baby?

please tell me your thoughts!??!:wacko:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I can't help with the cervix questions as I don't check mine....no clue where it should be or what it should feel like hun, so I'm sorry. Keep an eye on your liner and keep us posted! Hope its nothing! :hugs:


----------



## Ely27

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I can't help with the cervix questions as I don't check mine....no clue where it should be or what it should feel like hun, so I'm sorry. Keep an eye on your liner and keep us posted! Hope its nothing! :hugs:

ahhhh! im researching my ass off right now lol. i should NOT have touched it lol. okay... i need to relax.... i will update you as soon as i have one!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Relax. Everything will be fine, stop panicking hun. Just wait it out and see what happens. Im crossing everything its IB. I don"t go by my cervix position. I hear its supposed to be SHOW.. Soft, high, open, wet?? Im not good at this stuff. Google it. Im not a dr. so don"t take my word for it. 
Really now its a waiting game love.... I prayin its not you know who early.. Big hugs to yaz. Im here for ya ;)


----------



## Kellysmom

Ok, I'm going to comment, but it's not going to be what you want to hear.... I'm sorry. Last month, and the month before, the same thing happened to me. Although not formally diagnosed, I suspect I have what is called a "friable cervix". This is like a catch all term doctors give to women who have midcycle bleeding with no discernable cause. Mine is caused by little tiny blood vessels that, when affected by low hormone levels, bleed at the slightest touch. Paps, sex, checking my CP, or anything coming into contact with my cervix causes it to bleed instantly, and a lot... but by the time it comes out of me it's usually brown. I've actually had cryo to freeze those blood vessels, but it only worked for a year and it can cause scarring of the cervix. Unfortunately... and this is really hard to say and I'm really sorry... but it sounds like your progesterone levels have dropped. As far as CP is concerned, mine is different EVERY single month and I've heard this is the case for a lot of women.... I think it doesn't normally rise until well after a BFP. I'm sorry Ely, I wish I could offer kinder words of support and encouragement, but your story sounds so much like mine. I truly do hope that yours is different. Hang in there girl....Good Luck to you.


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Relax. Everything will be fine, stop panicking hun. Just wait it out and see what happens. Im crossing everything its IB. I don"t go by my cervix position. I hear its supposed to be SHOW.. Soft, high, open, wet?? Im not good at this stuff. Google it. Im not a dr. so don"t take my word for it.
> Really now its a waiting game love.... I prayin its not you know who early.. Big hugs to yaz. Im here for ya ;)



THank you! I know but now this actually has me more anxious than i was before. This is going to be the two longest days of my life!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Ely27

Kellysmom said:


> Ok, I'm going to comment, but it's not going to be what you want to hear.... I'm sorry. Last month, and the month before, the same thing happened to me. Although not formally diagnosed, I suspect I have what is called a "friable cervix". This is like a catch all term doctors give to women who have midcycle bleeding with no discernable cause. Mine is caused by little tiny blood vessels that, when affected by low hormone levels, bleed at the slightest touch. Paps, sex, checking my CP, or anything coming into contact with my cervix causes it to bleed instantly, and a lot... but by the time it comes out of me it's usually brown. I've actually had cryo to freeze those blood vessels, but it only worked for a year and it can cause scarring of the cervix. Unfortunately... and this is really hard to say and I'm really sorry... but it sounds like your progesterone levels have dropped. As far as CP is concerned, mine is different EVERY single month and I've heard this is the case for a lot of women.... I think it doesn't normally rise until well after a BFP. I'm sorry Ely, I wish I could offer kinder words of support and encouragement, but your story sounds so much like mine. I truly do hope that yours is different. Hang in there girl....Good Luck to you.

You are speaking your mind so i cant be mad or bothered. DEF NOT WHAT I WANT TO HEAR lol. 

I was wondering though what that has to do with not being pregnant? I might be reading it ******** so im just trying to understand.


----------



## Ely27

okayy i need to relax. im just so scared. im doing research and it mostly says cervixes should be soft BUT every women softens at a different pace and their cervixes get higher at a different pace and i saw this comment from someone:

Your still early on in pregnancy mine was low at the beginning and hard and a couple weeks later it moved up and has been like that, and has changed positions from high to medium etc but most of the time its high up. Brown discharge is normal and you CAN check your cervix but make sure to wash your hands before you do so. And dont check it often since it can irritate it and make you bleed from the increase in blood flow.

SO, i just have to keep faith that im just one of the ones that my cervix will change at a very slow pace and that i just irritated it. BELIEVE BELIEVE BELIEVE..


----------



## Kellysmom

Ely27 said:


> Kellysmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm going to comment, but it's not going to be what you want to hear.... I'm sorry. Last month, and the month before, the same thing happened to me. Although not formally diagnosed, I suspect I have what is called a "friable cervix". This is like a catch all term doctors give to women who have midcycle bleeding with no discernable cause. Mine is caused by little tiny blood vessels that, when affected by low hormone levels, bleed at the slightest touch. Paps, sex, checking my CP, or anything coming into contact with my cervix causes it to bleed instantly, and a lot... but by the time it comes out of me it's usually brown. I've actually had cryo to freeze those blood vessels, but it only worked for a year and it can cause scarring of the cervix. Unfortunately... and this is really hard to say and I'm really sorry... but it sounds like your progesterone levels have dropped. As far as CP is concerned, mine is different EVERY single month and I've heard this is the case for a lot of women.... I think it doesn't normally rise until well after a BFP. I'm sorry Ely, I wish I could offer kinder words of support and encouragement, but your story sounds so much like mine. I truly do hope that yours is different. Hang in there girl....Good Luck to you.
> 
> You are speaking your mind so i cant be mad or bothered. DEF NOT WHAT I WANT TO HEAR lol.
> 
> I was wondering though what that has to do with not being pregnant? I might be reading it ******** so im just trying to understand.Click to expand...

I really am sorry Ely... I probably should have just kept my mouth shut (or my fingers tied). About 1-2 days before AF, in a normal 28 day cycle, progesterone levels drop... this is what brings on AF. Sometimes, it happens for me as many as 7 days before AF though..... remember when I mentioned in another post about using a natural progesterone cream even w/normal progesterone levels? When I used it last month, the bleeding stopped instantly. What I'm wondering is, if bleeding starts as soon as 7 days before AF, it means that (in my case anyway) there's a possibility that my progesterone levels were never high enough to facilitate implantation (remember, progesterone builds up the uterine lining in prep. for implantation) that month. I started using the cream on the off chance this was the case and I might be able to "save" an embryo.... of course, I wasn't PG so it didn't help that cause.... but it did absolutely help the bleeding.


----------



## Ely27

another thing i found (sorry trying to calm myself)
"After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed."


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ely27 said:


> another thing i found (sorry trying to calm myself)
> "After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed."

Well that sounds promising!!! Have you checked your pad recently?


----------



## Ely27

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> another thing i found (sorry trying to calm myself)
> "After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed."
> 
> Well that sounds promising!!! Have you checked your pad recently?Click to expand...

Yes.. i only had a LIGHT PINK and barley. i went in again to check lol and im confused since i never check but i just read a really low cervix should be able to be reached with like up to a knuckle.. i have to put my whol middle finger (the longest) and push a little more to reach it. so maybe its in the middle but not low?? or maybe thats considered high? i dont even know what considered open or closed and i guess the firmness doesnt matter until after? maybe i just need to stop experimenting!! lmao. im waiting until monday. oh also when i just stuck in my sinfer no blood at all.... im CONFUSED :wacko:

I JUST WANT THIS BABY :baby: but all my symptoms are disappeared as of right now which freaks me out more BUT on another sight some woman said hers disappeared too right before test day but she got BFP llol.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Gurl, stop pokin around silly.. It does sound like implantation spotting.. Yay.. If there is no flow your good to go... :lol:

Gotta stay calm and think positive Pee positive... You'll be just fine.. :flower:


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Gurl, stop pokin around silly.. It does sound like implantations spotting.. Yay.. If there is no flow your good to go... :lol:
> 
> Gotta stay calm and think positive Pee positive... You'll be just fine.. :flower:

aww i can honestly say i love you!!!:hugs: you always make me feel better. lol im trying not to poke around but Im having a moment!! lol. i freaked when i saw the blood. and then when i first started researching the firmness and CP of course all i ran into was the opposite of mine. but as i calmed down i started running into the "every womans cervix changes at a different time" aspect and im much calmer. this one girl on here had said that her cervix was firm and medium (position) with both her pregnancies the whole time. so phewwwww!! are we still testing monday?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I think its normal for your "symptoms" to go before the supposed AF is due...mine have gone too, I have nothing right now except for the occasional white cm...I remember it going around this time when I was pregnant with my dd too.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ooo hopin&prayin your testing on Monday too?


----------



## mandy_grovie1

I used to check my CP because I freakin' HATE the 2 week wait and thought maybe CP would be sure-fire clue as to whether or not I was pregnant. But, my changed every month, sometimes high when period, sometimes lower, etc. I wouldn't go by my CP if I were you, it's not really very accurate in very early pregnancy. Good luck hun! xxx


----------



## hoping4girl

OK ELY.....stop sticking your fingers in places they don't belong!!! calm down, or your are gonna cause little eggie to say "holy she is nutty I"m outie!!" lol I will come over there and smack you, now calm down!! you are fine till AF shows, everyone's pregnancy story is different! Like, stop trying to find symptoms, like me ;) relax, take a deep breath and take a nice shower, crank some music and jam out, anythign to get your mind off it. This month I'm trying to take the "my period is due in a week, if it doesn't come great, if it does I'm ready." I know how bad you want it. calm down hunny. everything will work out the way it is supposed to! I promise!!


----------



## Ely27

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I think its normal for your "symptoms" to go before the supposed AF is due...mine have gone too, I have nothing right now except for the occasional white cm...I remember it going around this time when I was pregnant with my dd too.

Oh thank god because between the bleeding and disappearing symptoms I just got really depressed. Good to hear. Thanks :))))))


----------



## Ely27

1cre8tivgrl said:


> ooo hopin&prayin your testing on Monday too?

When are you testing ??


----------



## Ely27

mandy_grovie1 said:


> I used to check my CP because I freakin' HATE the 2 week wait and thought maybe CP would be sure-fire clue as to whether or not I was pregnant. But, my changed every month, sometimes high when period, sometimes lower, etc. I wouldn't go by my CP if I were you, it's not really very accurate in very early pregnancy. Good luck hun! xxx

really it changes that much? Well thank you :))


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> OK ELY.....stop sticking your fingers in places they don't belong!!! calm down, or your are gonna cause little eggie to say "holy she is nutty I"m outie!!" lol I will come over there and smack you, now calm down!! you are fine till AF shows, everyone's pregnancy story is different! Like, stop trying to find symptoms, like me ;) relax, take a deep breath and take a nice shower, crank some music and jam out, anythign to get your mind off it. This month I'm trying to take the "my period is due in a week, if it doesn't come great, if it does I'm ready." I know how bad you want it. calm down hunny. everything will work out the way it is supposed to! I promise!!

lmaooooo Hahaha wow I really feel like you smacked it outta me!!! Lmfaoooo thanks I needed that. Lol Haha yea I dnt wana scare it lol. You're right n I really appreciate it you crazy girl!!! ") lol


----------



## hoping4girl

lol good!!! I gotta help someone, cuz running down my stairs sure isn't helping me!!! lol (My eggie thinks I'm nutty too!!)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

1cre8tivgrl said:


> ooo hopin&prayin your testing on Monday too?

 Im gonna try and hold off.. Lol.. Damn back is a lil achey.. Grrr.. Im starving too... I should be sleeping right now.... 

Wishing you lots of baby dust.. Fx"d you and us all get our :bfp:


----------



## GD29

You start bleeding before the actual appearence of blood you know?

I had this same bleeding, checked 2 days before af, it just takes time before it sheds fully and makes it out of the uterus and through the vagina. So if your checking 48 hours or less before af, chances are there is going to be blood around or in your cervix.
Sorry to be downer hun, but maybe you are, maybe your not, you will probably know on monday :hugs:


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> lol good!!! I gotta help someone, cuz running down my stairs sure isn't helping me!!! lol (My eggie thinks I'm nutty too!!)

lmaooo you need to be careful with those stairs!


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> ooo hopin&prayin your testing on Monday too?
> 
> Im gonna try and hold off.. Lol.. Damn back is a lil achey.. Grrr.. Im starving too... I should be sleeping right now....
> 
> Wishing you lots of baby dust.. Fx"d you and us all get our :bfp:Click to expand...

i wanted to hold off until tues but i cant. monday it is. and if necessary wed or thurs

my back is achey too and ive been cramping and theres color (bloodish but not red its like yellow mixed with browny pink.. i dont know) when i wipe. im just praying its IB. 

BFPs for us all!


----------



## Ely27

GD29 said:


> You start bleeding before the actual appearence of blood you know?
> 
> I had this same bleeding, checked 2 days before af, it just takes time before it sheds fully and makes it out of the uterus and through the vagina. So if your checking 48 hours or less before af, chances are there is going to be blood around or in your cervix.
> Sorry to be downer hun, but maybe you are, maybe your not, you will probably know on monday :hugs:

yeah i get what youre saying and it makes sense EXCEPT i am like clockwork with my days. all i can do is wait :coffee:


----------



## beccad

I got my BFP on Friday and had a little bit of blood on Thursday morning. It was like ewcm mixed with brown-ish blood when I wiped. It just happened the one time. :hugs: I hope you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## GD29

Ely27 said:


> GD29 said:
> 
> 
> You start bleeding before the actual appearence of blood you know?
> 
> I had this same bleeding, checked 2 days before af, it just takes time before it sheds fully and makes it out of the uterus and through the vagina. So if your checking 48 hours or less before af, chances are there is going to be blood around or in your cervix.
> Sorry to be downer hun, but maybe you are, maybe your not, you will probably know on monday :hugs:
> 
> yeah i get what youre saying and it makes sense EXCEPT i am like clockwork with my days. all i can do is wait :coffee:Click to expand...

I was just stating that although af shows on monday, internally you actually start bleeding earlier so if you stick your fingers up there and feel your cervix you will find blood before it actually makes an appearance hours and hours later down below. There was pictures of them on a website I looked at to, womans cervix's through their cycles. But bleeds are common in early pregnancy anyhow, especially around time of af so theres no way to be certain. :shrug:
Is it still ok, the bleeding?
Oh I hope another gets a BFP! I like seeing threads of other women who get them, i doesn't make me depressed at all, just gives me hope :flower:


----------



## Nafretili

I don't know Ely sorry :S I've never checked my cervix or anything, I've always just guessed when I was ovulating!

And implantation bleeding usually happens 6-9 days before AF is due.

But brown blood is old blood!

Are you still bleeding now?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ely27 said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> ooo hopin&prayin your testing on Monday too?
> 
> When are you testing ??Click to expand...

Tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

i really hope im wrong but it sounds like AF is on its way

I had a slight blood tinged bleed at 4DPO and nothing since, but for it to be so close to AF being due i think its gonna be that

hope im wrong tho :cry:


----------



## InHisHands

I had a papsmear done this month when i was 7dpo. My cervix was high, soft, closed, and .... BLUE... doctor told me i was pregnant before i even had a chance to test (far too early).

Each woman's body reacts differently... but that was the case with me.


----------



## purple_pigeon

InHisHands said:


> I had a papsmear done this month when i was 7dpo. My cervix was high, soft, closed, and .... BLUE... doctor told me i was pregnant before i even had a chance to test (far too early).
> 
> Each woman's body reacts differently... but that was the case with me.

I've been told my cervix was blue before, but my GP said it was because I was due on. Wasn't actually aware it tinged a different colour depending on cycle etc so nice to know someone else has been told theirs was blue!!

I'm useless at figuring out where my cervix is supposed to be, so many times I've thought it felt high soft etc & got my hopes up but then AF has visited. :wacko:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Actually my doctor told me a Womans cervix turns purple when pregnant..

Ely how are you doing sweetie?

Last night my back hurt & this morning Im cramping. No spotting at all. Bbs still heavy & Soar. It. feels like Im going to start my period. Either way I will be fine.. If I"m not preggo now I"m done....
I"m crossing everything We ALL get our Bpf SOON!!!


----------



## Nafretili

Good luck to everyone in the two week wait xxxxx I hope you get your BFP's soon and can join the first trimester club with all the cool kids! xxxxx &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Ely27

beccad said:


> I got my BFP on Friday and had a little bit of blood on Thursday morning. It was like ewcm mixed with brown-ish blood when I wiped. It just happened the one time. :hugs: I hope you get your BFP :dust:

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! The spotting makes me so nervous!! But i should know by now not to freak too much since my other pregnancies i full out BLED RED HEAVY BLOOD and was pregnant lol. THANK YOU SO MUCH for the dust! And congrats again!


----------



## Ely27

GD29 said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GD29 said:
> 
> 
> You start bleeding before the actual appearence of blood you know?
> 
> I had this same bleeding, checked 2 days before af, it just takes time before it sheds fully and makes it out of the uterus and through the vagina. So if your checking 48 hours or less before af, chances are there is going to be blood around or in your cervix.
> Sorry to be downer hun, but maybe you are, maybe your not, you will probably know on monday :hugs:
> 
> yeah i get what youre saying and it makes sense EXCEPT i am like clockwork with my days. all i can do is wait :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I was just stating that although af shows on monday, internally you actually start bleeding earlier so if you stick your fingers up there and feel your cervix you will find blood before it actually makes an appearance hours and hours later down below. There was pictures of them on a website I looked at to, womans cervix's through their cycles. But bleeds are common in early pregnancy anyhow, especially around time of af so theres no way to be certain. :shrug:
> Is it still ok, the bleeding?
> Oh I hope another gets a BFP! I like seeing threads of other women who get them, i doesn't make me depressed at all, just gives me hope :flower:Click to expand...


no i totally understand what you were saying. I saw that site too!!! its crazyyy!!! lol. 

yea now its like brownish pinkish light spotting... so im just waiting until tomorrow to test :wacko:

i agree, i get so much hope from people BFPs!


----------



## Ely27

Nafretili said:


> I don't know Ely sorry :S I've never checked my cervix or anything, I've always just guessed when I was ovulating!
> 
> And implantation bleeding usually happens 6-9 days before AF is due.
> 
> But brown blood is old blood!
> 
> Are you still bleeding now?

no no blood... light brown/pinkish spotting. mixed with yellow CM seems even more brown...


----------



## Ely27

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> ooo hopin&prayin your testing on Monday too?
> 
> When are you testing ??Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

YAYY!!! :happydance: so me, you, and hopin&prayin are all testing tomorrow and i want to see 3 BFPs!!!! 3 musketeers!


----------



## Ely27

ticking.clock said:


> i really hope im wrong but it sounds like AF is on its way
> 
> I had a slight blood tinged bleed at 4DPO and nothing since, but for it to be so close to AF being due i think its gonna be that
> 
> hope im wrong tho :cry:

fingers crossed!


----------



## Ely27

inhishands said:


> i had a papsmear done this month when i was 7dpo. My cervix was high, soft, closed, and .... Blue... Doctor told me i was pregnant before i even had a chance to test (far too early).
> 
> Each woman's body reacts differently... But that was the case with me.

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Nafretili

Good luck Ely27, 1cre8tivgrl & hopin&prayin !!! I wanna see those BFPS!!


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Actually my doctor told me a Womans cervix turns purple when pregnant..
> 
> Ely how are you doing sweetie?
> 
> Last night my back hurt & this morning Im cramping. No spotting at all. Bbs still heavy & Soar. It. feels like Im going to start my period. Either way I will be fine.. If I"m not preggo now I"m done....
> I"m crossing everything We ALL get our Bpf SOON!!!

hi my love! Im doing okay... was really freaked yesterday about my disappearing symptoms and about my cervix being low and firm. but I'm calm now after hearing from people and info on sites that a lot of women had they symptoms disappear right before AF and got BFP. and that some women had a medium and firm cervix their whole pregnancy and that also the cervix can rise and soften AFTER BFP. so I'm still in the game! lol

Today I just have been achy like a flu.. feels like electric current in my whole body and my stomach feels tight like i worked out. I have the DULLEST cramping that i can't even notice which before AF I'm usually cramping bad. Im just really anxious about tomorrow. Are you still testing tomorrow?


----------



## Ely27

Nafretili said:


> Good luck Ely27, 1cre8tivgrl & hopin&prayin !!! I wanna see those BFPS!!

THANKS!!!! Cant wait to Join you!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Nafretili

I love your signature Ely :D 

Come on bump buddy!!! xxx


----------



## Ely27

Nafretili said:


> I love your signature Ely :D
> 
> Come on bump buddy!!! xxx

thanks :hugs: so far a few are in... i need to be in!!! lol.


----------



## Nafretili

You will be in babe :D I have every faith in you! Remember trying is the fun part haha! ;)


----------



## Ely27

Nafretili said:


> You will be in babe :D I have every faith in you! Remember trying is the fun part haha! ;)

well.. not for me =( there will be no more trying after this. thats why this is soooo important to me. sighh :cry:

but i know i am so yay lol :happydance:


----------



## Nafretili

how come no more trying? if you don't mind me asking =[


----------



## Ely27

Nafretili said:


> how come no more trying? if you don't mind me asking =[

no i dont mind. long story shorter lol. my "thing" in life is love... ive gone through ALOT of relationships and BS looking for my soulmate, knowing i know when id find it. well, i did. i gave myself to him 100%. and from one day to another he just left me and fell out of love. that KILLED me :cry:. that was recently. we did hook up around the time which is why i am here now =) wanting this baby because we had talked about it so much, its a baby i want, not to have him because im actually very disgusted and hurt by how he just threw what we had away. so i found my soul mate. i experienced the truest love i ever will. and i gave myself 100%. i officially GIVE UP. i now choose to just live my life focused on my son (and hopefully this baby) and career and getting my life together. im done with relationships, love, all that crap. and in order to have a baby, you need a man lol. so this is pretty much my last chance, and i really do want more than 1 kid so Im putting all my energy and hope into this baby .


----------



## hoping4girl

:hugs:
You don't need a man, men are dumb. Mine is gone most of the time thats how we put up with each other :winkwink:


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> :hugs:
> You don't need a man, men are dumb. Mine is gone most of the time thats how we put up with each other :winkwink:

lol men ARE dumb... its not that i need one its that im a hopeless romantic and thats my thing and when i finally found it, it killed me. i was the best gf, i am pretty, i was 100% faithful, would have died for him (literally..) i pretty much proved to be rare wife material and he just moved on like NOTHING after i was supposedly the same to him. his family LOVES me so do his friends and it came out of NOWHERE!!!! everyone was confused. its not another girl (although he is already fucking, i found panties in his laundry when i went to drop something off, which killed me). so thats why i say i dont want this baby to have him because even though im suffering really bad, im also disgusted and have alot against him for what he did).


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Men don't know what they have until its too late... They only think about one thing... And I'll keep it short.... :lol:

UMM I'm NOT testing tomorrow. I will only be 11 dpo.. Sorry, don't want the disappointment of seeing a :bfn: So I'm just gonna wait and see kinda game.. I'm patient like that... :haha:

Good Luck ladies.. Can't wait to hear ALL the Good News.. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Men don't know what they have until its too late... They only think about one thing... And I'll keep it short.... :lol:
> 
> UMM I'm NOT testing tomorrow. I will only be 11 dpo.. Sorry, don't want the disappointment of seeing a :bfn: So I'm just gonna wait and see kinda game.. I'm patient like that... :haha:
> 
> Good Luck ladies.. Can't wait to hear ALL the Good News.. :dust: :dust: :dust:

well, that one thing is THEMSELF!!! 

i definitely understand. like i said ill be waiting for you! lol. thank you =)


----------



## Ely27

UPDATE:

went to the bathroom (first time in a while... how in the world was i peeing every 15min for two days and now nothing??? im going nuts.:wacko:) i wiped... and NOTHING. i have yellowish CM and there MAY be light light light brown mixed in it but you cant even really tell.... am i going crazy?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ely27 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> went to the bathroom (first time in a while... how in the world was i peeing every 15min for two days and now nothing??? im going nuts.:wacko:) i wiped... and NOTHING. i have yellowish CM and there MAY be light light light brown mixed in it but you cant even really tell.... am i going crazy?

I have had yellowish white cm for the last 2 days too.


----------



## Ely27

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> went to the bathroom (first time in a while... how in the world was i peeing every 15min for two days and now nothing??? im going nuts.:wacko:) i wiped... and NOTHING. i have yellowish CM and there MAY be light light light brown mixed in it but you cant even really tell.... am i going crazy?
> 
> I have had yellowish white cm for the last 2 days too.Click to expand...

yayy! hopefully its a good sign.. have you had that before? because ive NEVER had this much CM as ive had these past 2 weeks and not yellowy anyway.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I don't have much of any of it really, and I don't remember if its normal or not, I never pay attention to that stuff when I'm not ttc :dohh:


----------



## Ely27

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I don't have much of any of it really, and I don't remember if its normal or not, I never pay attention to that stuff when I'm not ttc :dohh:

lol lol yea i get you! i just cant wait until tomorrow morning!:happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

You chicks crack me up, when I go to the bathroom I just go.. I don't notice every single thing... :haha: I just know that when I go, it feels sooooo good.. ahhhh :lol:

I thought I was gonna start today cuz of the mild cramping, I thought Great.. BUT Nope nothing... nothing going on at all..

And I'm not digging around either :haha: Sorry Ely I just had to... luv ya MuWah


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> You chicks crack me up, when I go to the bathroom I just go.. I don't notice every single thing... :haha: I just know that when I go, it feels sooooo good.. ahhhh :lol:
> 
> I thought I was gonna start today cuz of the mild cramping, I thought Great.. BUT Nope nothing... nothing going on at all..
> 
> And I'm not digging around either :haha: Sorry Ely I just had to... luv ya MuWah

hey hey hey! you must be pregnant!! A little sarcastic and smart alecky are we?!??! lol lol lol! 

yes peeing feels great.. but these past two weeks when i can feel so much CM that it gushes out and when i pull down my panties what's on there is hard to miss, and when i wipe as well lol. 

cramping is a good sign too. good and bad but since no AF lets take it as good. =) 

lol i did not DIG, i lightely inserted.... lol 

:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Same here, it comes and goes... thank god... Remember every woman is different....


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ely27 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> You chicks crack me up, when I go to the bathroom I just go.. I don't notice every single thing... :haha: I just know that when I go, it feels sooooo good.. ahhhh :lol:
> 
> I thought I was gonna start today cuz of the mild cramping, I thought Great.. BUT Nope nothing... nothing going on at all..
> 
> And I'm not digging around either :haha: Sorry Ely I just had to... luv ya MuWah
> 
> hey hey hey! you must be pregnant!! A little sarcastic and smart alecky are we?!??! lol lol lol!
> 
> yes peeing feels great.. but these past two weeks when i can feel so much CM that it gushes out and when i pull down my panties what's on there is hard to miss, and when i wipe as well lol.
> 
> cramping is a good sign too. good and bad but since no AF lets take it as good. =)
> 
> lol i did not DIG, i lightely inserted.... lol
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: I'm just messin with ya... I'm half tempted but considering I just got a new set of long nails on today I better not... :lol:

I'm getting a headache and gurl you jinxed me, I'm poopin overtime... everytime I eat, right to the shitter... :haha:

:hugs: Hell I might test with you in the morning after all ;)


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Same here, it comes and goes... thank god... Remember every woman is different....

yea for sure. im just soooo ready for it to be morning already!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ely27 said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I don't have much of any of it really, and I don't remember if its normal or not, I never pay attention to that stuff when I'm not ttc :dohh:
> 
> lol lol yea i get you! i just cant wait until tomorrow morning!:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm not feeling very positive tonight :( No symptoms at all today either, no more of that wonderful white CM...nothing and I'm in a pretty bad mood...most likely going to see a bfn tomorrow I'm afraid :cry:


----------



## Ely27

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I don't have much of any of it really, and I don't remember if its normal or not, I never pay attention to that stuff when I'm not ttc :dohh:
> 
> lol lol yea i get you! i just cant wait until tomorrow morning!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not feeling very positive tonight :( No symptoms at all today either, no more of that wonderful white CM...nothing and I'm in a pretty bad mood...most likely going to see a bfn tomorrow I'm afraid :cry:Click to expand...

noooo dont think that way!!!! research what i did. theres many women whose symptoms disappeared right before AF and then they were pregnant! stay positive!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks hun, I hope your right. My hubby is just in a very bad mood tonight and making me in one as well, so all thoughts are negative :( I'm going to bed very soon...praying for good happy news in the AM! 

Good luck to you tomorrow Ely!! :dust:


----------



## Ely27

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Thanks hun, I hope your right. My hubby is just in a very bad mood tonight and making me in one as well, so all thoughts are negative :( I'm going to bed very soon...praying for good happy news in the AM!
> 
> Good luck to you tomorrow Ely!! :dust:

Aw im sorry about that.... hopefully its a rainbow after the storm type of thing. bad mood tonight, great mood tomorrow morning =)!!!

thank you!!! good luck to you too!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Think positive ladies!!! Omg my bbs hurt!!! I got a pregnancy test tonite. See all this pressure... Lol


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Think positive ladies!!! Omg my bbs hurt!!! I got a pregnancy test tonite. See all this pressure... Lol

lol! haha well its always good to have it handy! :haha:

and im thinking as positive as it gets!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

UGG I got that shitty taste again... YUCK!! I'm having pings of pain here and there lower.. weird.. Oh and My right bbs itches like crazy WTH? I think I'm further than I thought... I "might" test tomorrow. I'm thinking I'm 13 not 12dpo.. I bought a 5 day early pregnancy test... I just may do it.... :lol:

MY Flippin Head is driving me mad... UGG Headache from Hell... GRRR


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> UGG I got that shitty taste again... YUCK!! I'm having pings of pain here and there lower.. weird.. Oh and My right bbs itches like crazy WTH? I think I'm further than I thought... I "might" test tomorrow. I'm thinking I'm 13 not 12dpo.. I bought a 5 day early pregnancy test... I just may do it.... :lol:
> 
> MY Flippin Head is driving me mad... UGG Headache from Hell... GRRR

lmao DO IT! DO IT!!! lets get BFP TOGETHER!!!!! 

i have no symptoms!!!!! earlier i had some. well i just took a hot shower so maybe that kinda temporarily alleviated them.

TO BE HONEST:

I checked again in the shower :blush::haha: lmao ANNNDDDD its either my imgaination or my cervix is sofftening up! still in the same position but a bit mushier!!! :happydance: maybe thats the weird feeling ive been having today... i cant wait to wake up! 

sorry your going through crappy symptoms but hey! thats actually a good thing that you ARE going through symptoms :happydance:


----------



## Ely27

OH and no blood or anything!!! =)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats fabulous... Woohooo... Im cramping again, headache, bbs hurt, gas beyond recognition, lol I'm a human fart machine, peeing ALOT... oh and the ever so lovely shooting pains (breasts), geez there big enough as it is... Lol Only thing is I don"t have much cm?? God I hate this... The wondering... The waiting.. Ohh and alot of saliva.. Eww 

I'm Crossing everything for you hun... Can't wait to hear all the good news in the morning...


----------



## Nafretili

Awww Ely I'm sorry to hear about that :( Don't give up on love, just give up on men! They're useless haha xx


----------



## ticking.clock

Ely27 said:


> Nafretili said:
> 
> 
> how come no more trying? if you don't mind me asking =[
> 
> no i dont mind. long story shorter lol. my "thing" in life is love... ive gone through ALOT of relationships and BS looking for my soulmate, knowing i know when id find it. well, i did. i gave myself to him 100%. and from one day to another he just left me and fell out of love. that KILLED me :cry:. that was recently. we did hook up around the time which is why i am here now =) wanting this baby because we had talked about it so much, its a baby i want, not to have him because im actually very disgusted and hurt by how he just threw what we had away. so i found my soul mate. i experienced the truest love i ever will. and i gave myself 100%. i officially GIVE UP. i now choose to just live my life focused on my son (and hopefully this baby) and career and getting my life together. im done with relationships, love, all that crap. and in order to have a baby, you need a man lol. so this is pretty much my last chance, and i really do want more than 1 kid so Im putting all my energy and hope into this baby .Click to expand...


hey hun im with you
im using a sperm donor as i always seem to find the jerks!
dont give up on your dreams of another baby just change how to achieve it


----------



## Nafretili

Hopin&Prayin said:


> UGG I got that shitty taste again... YUCK!! I'm having pings of pain here and there lower.. weird.. Oh and My right bbs itches like crazy WTH? I think I'm further than I thought... I "might" test tomorrow. I'm thinking I'm 13 not 12dpo.. I bought a 5 day early pregnancy test... I just may do it.... :lol:
> 
> MY Flippin Head is driving me mad... UGG Headache from Hell... GRRR

Go for it :D Good luck and let us know !! xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I got a :bfn: this morning :cry: and even though its early I think I am out this month, I seem to have lost all my symptoms and I checked my cervix in the shower this morning, its very low, that means AF is coming right?? :(


----------



## Nafretili

I don't know babe sorry :S Fingers crossed for you though :D xxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Where are you Ely were waiting to hear about your BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nafretili

Yeah come on Ely hurry up!!!


----------



## Ely27

Just an update... tested this morning (AF due today) and BFN!!!!! To be honest though Im still very hopeful and positive. Because I always get AF in the morning yet I have no sign of her at all! And if AF doesnt show I will be so happy because i have NEVER EVER missed AF. In my 12 years of having it! So Im still really excited and I just keep thinking about women who dont get BFP until weeks after AF is missed. And for some reason i have a gut feeling I would get BFP 16 dpo.. i dont know why. although i only have ONE test left and no $ sooooo i the next time i test will be Friday. wishing everyone luck!


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck Ely. 

I got BFN today at 11 DPO and i'm still hopeful. GL


----------



## Ely27

mrsmax said:


> Good luck Ely.
> 
> I got BFN today at 11 DPO and i'm still hopeful. GL

thank you! good luck to you too!!!! VERY HOPEFUL!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah bummer!! but good luck!!! If my tests get here I will test with you on friday, if not then i will be waiting!!!


----------



## kiki04

I got a negative blood test on cd32 withmy daughter but a positive HPT on cd 34 :thumbup:


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> ah bummer!! but good luck!!! If my tests get here I will test with you on friday, if not then i will be waiting!!!

yayyy! i hope you get it!!!!! =)


----------



## Ely27

kiki04 said:


> I got a negative blood test on cd32 withmy daughter but a positive HPT on cd 34 :thumbup:

really? how long is your cycle? 28 days?? wow a blood test negative and a positive urine two days later!??! makes me feel so good phew! lol:thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

I got a negative blood test AFTER a positive hpt, i know the HPT was right as that positive test will be 15 next week :happydance:


----------



## Ely27

ticking.clock said:


> I got a negative blood test AFTER a positive hpt, i know the HPT was right as that positive test will be 15 next week :happydance:

lmaoooo!!! haha. man all this false negatives worry me!!! i want to know ASAP so i can prepare and tell people!!!! what if i dont get BFP until like a month?!? lmao. 

haha well you tell that positive happy birthday from your new friend =) lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey I will test with you all Friday!!! :)


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hey I will test with you all Friday!!! :)

yayyy!!! okay that means we are all getting our BFPs Friday... its just meant to be when we all test...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

You got it... I feel crampy and my back aches but no early spotting like usual at all and 
OMG My BOOBS are HUGE, FULL and SOAR GRRR... UGGG... They feel like 50 lbs each... :haha:

Keep thinking Positive... So WE ALL Pee Positive Friday... WOOHOOOO


----------



## Nafretili

And BFP's yet ladies? :) xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

No AF for ME!! :happydance: :happydance: and I Always spot the the night before...

Temps up, bbs still soar Woohooooo Testing on Friday with everyone..

Congratuations on your pregnancy Nafretili! Hope to join ya soon :)

Any Good News Ladies.... Any :bfp: you would like to Share.. :lol: 

Sending alot of :dust: :dust: :dust: to You ALL of You... Sticky dust too 

Good Luck on Testing Ladies...


----------



## Nafretili

Thanks :D I can't wait to welcome you to the first trimester! woohoo!


----------



## Ttc29yrl8r

I have not really read the other comments but wanted to post. I have this almost every month. Sometimes it starts as early as a week before my period. I never ever noticed this until i began to check my cervix. it is almost like the blood is waiting to come out but has not began to fully flow yet. However, I never get any on my undies and only when checking the cervix will I notice some pink and sometimes brown or red spotting and blood tinged cm. I pray oneday it will actually be implantation but i get my hopes up every month knowing what it means. Maybe one day I will quit obsessing but not now. Good luck and baby dust. FX and keep us updated.


----------



## Nafretili

Ttc29yrl8r said:


> I have not really read the other comments but wanted to post. I have this almost every month. Sometimes it starts as early as a week before my period. I never ever noticed this until i began to check my cervix. it is almost like the blood is waiting to come out but has not began to fully flow yet. However, I never get any on my undies and only when checking the cervix will I notice some pink and sometimes brown or red spotting and blood tinged cm. I pray oneday it will actually be implantation but i get my hopes up every month knowing what it means. Maybe one day I will quit obsessing but not now. Good luck and baby dust. FX and keep us updated.

Question... Does he get it on his thingy after 'you-time' (j/w I've never checked my cervix i have no idea what im doing there lol)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I believe I am out...started spotting yesterday afternoon and still am this morning, i usually spot for 3 days and then the :witch: shows :(


----------



## Nafretili

Awwww no :(


----------



## Ely27

i REALLY did NOT want to say this... but LOOKS like im OUT =( 
I just got up to go to the bathroom and i am spotting but like alot and MUCH redder now. still not period red but theres red in there. A part of me wants to hold on to hope because with my last two pregnancies i bled heavy red like a period and turns out i was pregnant. So i WANT to be hopeful but i dont want to be to crushed. When i saw the red just now i immediately tested (used my last FRER...) and BFN :cry: Im going to wait for it to dry as some people see the second line if its faint when its dry. But when i peed i noticed like tissue that was gray at the bottom of the toilet. i really think i was pregnant but didnt stick and thats why my last test was so faint :cry:

Im really hoping im WRONG since this pregnancy means EVERYTHING to me and its my last chance. But i have to be realistic too. The weird thing is im not cramping at all (i always do with AF). I guess I will just wait until all my spotting and bleeding stops then for the last time test (as i did with my other pregnancies) and hopefully ill be suprised with a BFP:thumbup: Im really sad right now.


----------



## Ely27

So i go back to the bathroom and no more red!!!!!! :wacko:
I AM VERYYYYY upset with my body. I cant keep going through this confusion and games. I am going to the doc on thursday and asking for a blood test. I cant keep doing this. the stress and confusion is going to KILL ME!!!! 

My only hope is that any blood will be like my last pregnancies and that i got a BFN because my hormones are still not strong enough. because ive ALWAYS tested wayyy after AF was due. this is only day 2. 

So im done with the guessing and stressing and blah blah. Im going to let the doc tell me.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: Ely...I'm sorry your going through this. I was like this yesterday, I swear its worse than just having the witch show...the mind games is what will get you down. I hope your levels are just too low for the FRER to read. FX crossed for you babe!


----------



## Ely27

1cre8tivgrl said:


> :hugs: Ely...I'm sorry your going through this. I was like this yesterday, I swear its worse than just having the witch show...the mind games is what will get you down. I hope your levels are just too low for the FRER to read. FX crossed for you babe!

i really hope so too. because i never test this early. so maybe thats just me. i dont know. ive never been late like this sooo what else could it be?? i just want to see what the doc says.

and yes you're right its worse than just getting AF. but hey if in the end i am pregnant, all of it was worth it.


----------



## Nafretili

Good luck Ely :hugs:

Things will be okay just try not to stress yourself out. Have you already had the blood test done?


----------



## Ely27

Nafretili said:


> Good luck Ely :hugs:
> 
> Things will be okay just try not to stress yourself out. Have you already had the blood test done?

thanks. im going soon actually so ill be back with an update!


----------



## Nafretili

How'd it go? xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Still No word? Ely MIA? 

Well I'm pretty sure I don't need to test tomorrow... :haha: No AF!!! No Spotting and I'm always on time.... CP high and white cm... I'm a bizillion percent sure 
I'm PREGNANT!! I will still test tomorrow... my bbs have grown and so damn soar.. grrr

Hurry up Ely27 I need to hear some more good news hun :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I believe I am out...started spotting yesterday afternoon and still am this morning, i usually spot for 3 days and then the :witch: shows :(

Aww hun, I'm soo sorry.. :hugs: I hope you will be joining me soon... Big hugs.. Beautiful children by the way... I so love your daughters name... I always thought Kiaonna was unique but yours is awesome... I really hope you will be trying again.... I need some company :flower: I'll be waiting....


----------



## Nafretili

Good luck ladies!

:dust:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hopin&Prayin said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I believe I am out...started spotting yesterday afternoon and still am this morning, i usually spot for 3 days and then the :witch: shows :(
> 
> Aww hun, I'm soo sorry.. :hugs: I hope you will be joining me soon... Big hugs.. Beautiful children by the way... I so love your daughters name... I always thought Kiaonna was unique but yours is awesome... I really hope you will be trying again.... I need some company :flower: I'll be waiting....Click to expand...

aww, well thank you! Don't worry I will be trying again next month too...expecting the :witch: 1st thing tomorrow morning as this is my 3 day of spotting and I had a big drop in temp this morning. Just ready for this one to be over with so I can move forward. I am getting my November :bfp:!!!!! 

Your still testing tomorrow right?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Still No word? Ely MIA?
> 
> Well I'm pretty sure I don't need to test tomorrow... :haha: No AF!!! No Spotting and I'm always on time.... CP high and white cm... I'm a bizillion percent sure
> I'm PREGNANT!! I will still test tomorrow... my bbs have grown and so damn soar.. grrr
> 
> Hurry up Ely27 I need to hear some more good news hun :flower:

I am pretty sure your prego too girl! Nice to have that final confirmation though :winkwink: Looking forward to seeing your bfp in the morning!! :D


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Where is Ely??? She's always on here :(

I spotted again once, Hell I don't know what is going on... GRRRR I did a lil investigating and my cervix is way way up there, and there was nothing there, no brown nothing... Uggg the wondering and wait Come on Already... Really.... :haha:

I will test tomorrow Yes..


----------



## Nafretili

I can't wait to see your results :D Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I broke down and tested... A Faint Line... I'm over the moon happy... and tired... :haha:

Considering I spotted the other day and once today I'm holding of to test again on Monday and then get the bloods and scan done just to confirm... I'm sooo Happy...
Not at the freaking out point yet... :haha:

WOOHOOOO FINALLY My 1st BEAN!! Come on Baby Stick this time :)


----------



## Nafretili

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I broke down and tested... A Faint Line... I'm over the moon happy... and tired... :haha:
> 
> Considering I spotted the other day and once today I'm holding of to test again on Monday and then get the bloods and scan done just to confirm... I'm sooo Happy...
> Not at the freaking out point yet... :haha:
> 
> WOOHOOOO FINALLY My 1st BEAN!! Come on Baby Stick this time :)

Yay!!! Congratulations :D xxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I broke down and tested... A Faint Line... I'm over the moon happy... and tired... :haha:
> 
> Considering I spotted the other day and once today I'm holding of to test again on Monday and then get the bloods and scan done just to confirm... I'm sooo Happy...
> Not at the freaking out point yet... :haha:
> 
> WOOHOOOO FINALLY My 1st BEAN!! Come on Baby Stick this time :)

I knew it!!! Huge congrats to you hun!! I have a good feeling this bean will stick :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm in shock, I thought to myself, ehh just another month of your body playing tricks on you... :lol: Nope... I told my Mom a few minutes ago and cried... I'm doing this alone... long story... But I'm happy and thats all that counts... Thank you for your kind words...
:hugs: Maybe a July 4th baby... lol Oh and I was told twins twice by psychics oohh my... lol I'm going to retest on Sunday then Scan and bloodwork on Monday... Yeeppee
Now someone tell my bladder to stop already... geez... :haha:

Congratulations to you as well. 5 weeks Woohooo.. Hows your pregnancy going? any wild cravings or morning sickness yet?


----------



## ticking.clock

i'm out x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

me too!


----------



## Nafretili

Ohhh I'm okay thanks :D Just the usual complaints!!

Sore boobs, tiredness, fatigued, hungry but never fancy anything, feel sick, back ache and belly twinges now and then! lol

All good signs though :) What symptoms have you had?


----------



## Nafretili

Sorry to heat it you two :(

Has anyone heard from Ely? x


----------



## Ely27

hey guys... sorry ive been lost. Been depressed. Turns out i was pregnant and lost it =( that kills me! the one baby i REALLY REALLY wanted bad. i wish i didnt find out i was indeed pregnant. just knowing i COULD have had it if it stuck hurts. Ive also been just very depressed about my ex and alot of stuff. Everything is just hitting me at once =(


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm in shock, I thought to myself, ehh just another month of your body playing tricks on you... :lol: Nope... I told my Mom a few minutes ago and cried... I'm doing this alone... long story... But I'm happy and thats all that counts... Thank you for your kind words...
> :hugs: Maybe a July 4th baby... lol Oh and I was told twins twice by psychics oohh my... lol I'm going to retest on Sunday then Scan and bloodwork on Monday... Yeeppee
> Now someone tell my bladder to stop already... geez... :haha:
> 
> Congratulations to you as well. 5 weeks Woohooo.. Hows your pregnancy going? any wild cravings or morning sickness yet?

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! Im really happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Nafretili

Oh Ely I'm so so sorry hun :( Maybe plan a one night stand when you're ovulating? xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: I'm so sorry Ely :(


----------



## ticking.clock

Nafretili said:


> Oh Ely I'm so so sorry hun :( Maybe plan a one night stand when you're ovulating? xx

thats terrible :haha:

i'm using a donor and have recommended it to ELY...
tbh i think a ONS just to get pregnant is wrong, but Ely there are other ways hun xx


----------



## clarey1981

I am so sorry Ely. Sending you all our love xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

duplicate oops


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ely27 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I'm in shock, I thought to myself, ehh just another month of your body playing tricks on you... :lol: Nope... I told my Mom a few minutes ago and cried... I'm doing this alone... long story... But I'm happy and thats all that counts... Thank you for your kind words...
> :hugs: Maybe a July 4th baby... lol Oh and I was told twins twice by psychics oohh my... lol I'm going to retest on Sunday then Scan and bloodwork on Monday... Yeeppee
> Now someone tell my bladder to stop already... geez... :haha:
> 
> Congratulations to you as well. 5 weeks Woohooo.. Hows your pregnancy going? any wild cravings or morning sickness yet?[/QUOTE
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! Im really happy for you!!!!!!!
> 
> Ohhh honey, Im soooo very sorry. I know how heartsick you are.. I was in your shoes at one time.. I know exactly how you feel. I was lost, lonely and blamed it on me, when in reality it was"nt. You know my situation... Lure him in next month. I guarantee you will get pregnant. I hear all kinds of stories where women who mc get preggo right away. Don"t give up.. Im here for you anytime... I know you will be joining me soon, I just know it... :hug:Click to expand...


----------



## Ely27

Nafretili said:


> Oh Ely I'm so so sorry hun :( Maybe plan a one night stand when you're ovulating? xx

lmaoooo! hahah that sounds GREAT except he pretty much took me out of his life for good. that WAS our one night stand.... ah.


----------



## Ely27

ticking.clock and cre8tiv girl!!! Im so sorry you guys are out!! im telling you i was so sure we all were good!!! i cant believe it!!!

lol lol. well as of right now no one night stands or donors... i need to get my life together first. i would have LOVED this baby and to have it because it did happen by accident but i really have to get me together. but since i will never date again, those two things will be my options lol


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I'm in shock, I thought to myself, ehh just another month of your body playing tricks on you... :lol: Nope... I told my Mom a few minutes ago and cried... I'm doing this alone... long story... But I'm happy and thats all that counts... Thank you for your kind words...
> :hugs: Maybe a July 4th baby... lol Oh and I was told twins twice by psychics oohh my... lol I'm going to retest on Sunday then Scan and bloodwork on Monday... Yeeppee
> Now someone tell my bladder to stop already... geez... :haha:
> 
> Congratulations to you as well. 5 weeks Woohooo.. Hows your pregnancy going? any wild cravings or morning sickness yet?[/QUOTE
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! Im really happy for you!!!!!!!
> 
> Ohhh honey, Im soooo very sorry. I know how heartsick you are.. I was in your shoes at one time.. I know exactly how you feel. I was lost, lonely and blamed it on me, when in reality it was"nt. You know my situation... Lure him in next month. I guarantee you will get pregnant. I hear all kinds of stories where women who mc get preggo right away. Don"t give up.. Im here for you anytime... I know you will be joining me soon, I just know it... :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> yea im pretty much in a bad depression.. trying sooo hard to get out. everything in my life is just crappy right now.
> lol lol lol id love to lure him in but thats it, he refuses to ever see me and .... i dont know. hes so moved on and it hurts so bad that i dont know if i can even handle seeing him. ahhh whateverClick to expand...


----------



## ticking.clock

Ely27 said:


> ticking.clock and cre8tiv girl!!! Im so sorry you guys are out!! im telling you i was so sure we all were good!!! i cant believe it!!!
> 
> lol lol. well as of right now no one night stands or donors... i need to get my life together first. i would have LOVED this baby and to have it because it did happen by accident but i really have to get me together. but since i will never date again, those two things will be my options lol

Hey Ely, i was pregnant but lost the baby xx :hugs:


----------



## Ely27

ticking.clock said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> ticking.clock and cre8tiv girl!!! Im so sorry you guys are out!! im telling you i was so sure we all were good!!! i cant believe it!!!
> 
> lol lol. well as of right now no one night stands or donors... i need to get my life together first. i would have LOVED this baby and to have it because it did happen by accident but i really have to get me together. but since i will never date again, those two things will be my options lol
> 
> Hey Ely, i was pregnant but lost the baby xx :hugs:Click to expand...

you too?!?!?!?! my goodness!!! Im sorry! im there with you. i really thought we were the batch that would go into our pregnancies together!!:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Damn it must be in the water, I think I'm losing mine too :( I'm so sorry it happened to you as well big :hugs:
'
Ely just ignore him act like you don't give a rats ass about him, reject him and he will be like WHAAAATT... He'll but up your butt in a NY minute Trust me, my age and experience knows... 

I'm trying to stay positive but I'm still spotting on and off, a lil crampy.. I'm gonna try to stay busy and just wait till Monday to get blood work done. I want a scan but I think the blood work will be fine.. They say some Women still have a period up to birth? My Mom said she did for 3 months with my brother... Who knows... IF its Gods will its Gods Will.. Its in his hands now... :flower: I'm here anytime if you wanna talk :hugs:


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Damn it must be in the water, I think I'm losing mine too :( I'm so sorry it happened to you as well big :hugs:
> '
> Ely just ignore him act like you don't give a rats ass about him, reject him and he will be like WHAAAATT... He'll but up your butt in a NY minute Trust me, my age and experience knows...
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive but I'm still spotting on and off, a lil crampy.. I'm gonna try to stay busy and just wait till Monday to get blood work done. I want a scan but I think the blood work will be fine.. They say some Women still have a period up to birth? My Mom said she did for 3 months with my brother... Who knows... IF its Gods will its Gods Will.. Its in his hands now... :flower: I'm here anytime if you wanna talk :hugs:

no you are NOT losing yours!!! So far yours has lasted so thats a good sign! Yeah i bled heavy in my pregnancies so its very possible. Yes go in on Monday for bloodwork! THey will probably automatically do an ultra sound if your blood comes out positive. i really wanted an u/s but my hcg levels were so low that he automatically said i lost it. =( grrr. What if i have an ectopic and it burts because he didnt want to do an ultra sound?! ill sue! lol. 

im really excited for you!!!!! :hugs::happydance: i cant wait to hear good news


----------



## ticking.clock

its very common to spot in the early weeks hun you have us all behind you and your lil bean :hugs:

my blood loss was sooooo heavy this morning, tampon for heaviest flow and still running down my legs :nope:
awful cramps but feeling better tonight

xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww hun... I'm right there with you.. I had alot of flow last night and today... I'm pretty sure its over.. :( I'm done... No more TTC for Me... 

I don't even want to see a dr after whats been going on... I'm not going to give myself false hope... I know Women bled and still have a healthy pregnancy, I just have a feeling its over :( It just was'nt meant to be for me... Forward I go...

Thank you for your support.. I'm so sorry you lost yours as well.. :flower: I was crushed, devasted and depressed beyond words.. Be strong.. Just to the relax method and not try, they say your more prone to become pregnant after a MC... Wishing you the best. Keep in touch :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Aww hun... I'm right there with you.. I had alot of flow last night and today... I'm pretty sure its over.. :( I'm done... No more TTC for Me...
> 
> I don't even want to see a dr after whats been going on... I'm not going to give myself false hope... I know Women bled and still have a healthy pregnancy, I just have a feeling its over :( It just was'nt meant to be for me... Forward I go...
> 
> Thank you for your support.. I'm so sorry you lost yours as well.. :flower: I was crushed, devasted and depressed beyond words.. Be strong.. Just to the relax method and not try, they say your more prone to become pregnant after a MC... Wishing you the best. Keep in touch :hugs:

Awww hun dont give up, i had 6 MC before i went on to give birth to my daughter, i had another after i had my son, and now this one BUT i wont give up until i have another baby (or 2!!)

:hugs:


----------



## Nafretili

I wish you all of the luck possible ladies xx


----------

